
Netflix on the iPhone Will Work - But Only With Offline Mode - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/08/netflix-on-the-iphone-will-work-but-only-with-offline-mode/
======
phsr
Allowing Netflix to store movies on the phone would be a great move. I'm not
sure how well it would go over, seeing that it would compete with iTunes. I
would love to be able to load up a couple of movies for trips, where I wouldnt
necessarily have access to the internet.

On a related note: I love how AT&T claims that they have no say on the iPhone
application approval process, yet apps like Skype, Slingbox and Netflix
(assumed) are not allowed onto their data network. Maybe AT&T should work on
fixing their network so that they could support these apps, which would
definitely enhance the user experience. I don't even want to know how much
tethering is going to cost!

------
noelchurchill
I certainly hope Apple doesn't ban this app.

